# Remeron



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Has anyone here tried Remeron? What were your side effects or experiences with it?


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I've been on Remeron 30mg at bedtime for over a year now. I didn't really get any side effects from it other than it made me really tired. Great when you can't sleep, this helps that. For a while I thought it was helping me painwise and my whole outlook towards life. But I haven't taken it in almost 3 weeks now (no money to refill it) and I don't have any change in pain or D. Some people are on it to help with both of those. I guess I wasn't one of them. I do kind of notice that my attitude has changed-actually for the better now that I haven't been on it. I'm not flying off the handle at everyone around me as much anymore and not as many things bother me as much as they did. Go figure.Hope you have luck with it and you are one of the ones that it helps.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Thanks for the answer Sandi, actually I wanted to know for my mom who needs and antidepressant and can't tolerate the nausea side effects of SSRI's. Maybe she should give this a try.thanks again


----------

